# Going to India



## Brett.W (Jan 29, 2011)

I am off to India next week and was wondering if the article "photography and the law" in the sticky section refers generally around the world? Has anybody been there before any do and donts would be great!
Thanks 
Brett


----------



## mishele (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see some shots from your trip! I'll give your post a bump and see if someone can help ya out........=)


----------



## tirediron (Jan 29, 2011)

I spent some time in Chennai (central east coast) a couple of years ago, and found it an amazing place to photograph (Here are a just a very examples).  I found the people to be very friendly, and never felt threatened or in danger, however, I also wouldn't put my gear down and walk away from it either.  About the only real 'Do' I can offer is to have a lot of 20 - 50 Rupee notes with you; most of the people that you're going to want to photograph like a "little something" in return.  The one 'Don't' I would offer is to avoid photographing police/military officials who seem to be doing something.  Policeman who are just standing around or on their regular patrols seem happy to be photographed, but I had the feeling (and that's all this is, a 'feeling') is that they wouldn't be so happy if I were around when they were arresting someone.  Also, pay attention to the very rare "No photography" signs.   Don't forget an international voltage converter!


----------



## Brett.W (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your replies, Tirediron your photos are amazing, I am there for a conference for work but I have a day to myself and will use this to take some photos.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 29, 2011)

Best advice is just keep a hand on your gear at all times. 

As far as voltage converters, most chargers are 110/220 capable, check them.


----------



## losackmd (Feb 23, 2011)

INDIA  the many loves of my life. The most photogenic country in the world.  And the most pleasant to shoot in when youre not sweating or heat sick.

witness the real INDIA
A Psychiatrists view of the world


----------

